# Blind Side High Velocity?



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone shot this stuff? I'm curious how much it kicks vs Rem HyperVel. I don't really care about the square pellet design, but with the rebates going on now, $130 for some very fast #1 is not bad for what would be a killer crane and decoying snow goose load.


----------

